# So where's Dave C at?



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

He's a great guy, always helped me out even when I least deserved it. really calm, gentle pro. I miss the dude, haven't seen a single post since my 'integration' where he at?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I do too, if you mean Dave Colburn.

He has stopped posting.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I heard he was kidnapped by a band of Big Game hunting Airedales


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah Dave Colburn, kidnapped by airdales lol, now thats a bit stirring the pot.

Dam it, you get to like people and they split. if I start talking sh!t about him he might come back. Never liked him anyways.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Dave no longer posts.. he's a pretty busy dude these days, but I know he lurks occasionally. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

just like others....he had enough....


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Britney Pelletier said:


> Dave no longer posts.. he's a pretty busy dude these days, but I know he lurks occasionally. :mrgreen:


 If ya dont mind please say hi for me, would have liked his opinion on how my pup's growing, people come n go.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> just like others....he had enough....



:-\"


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> just like others....he had enough....





Britney Pelletier said:


> :-\"


+1


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I talk to Dave all the time. Hit him up on facebook. He is a good guy! (and knows a LOT about dog training).


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I Dont do facebook, but thanks.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> I Dont do facebook, but thanks.


Well, if you want to talk to Dave then get your azz up to date and get on facebook...I will friend you too.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I dont even get what facebook is, just a whole bunch of emails publicly displayed on one never ending page??? or something?


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> I dont even get what facebook is, just a whole bunch of emails publicly displayed on one never ending page??? or something?


When you get on FB then will get it..very simple. Stop making it complex like everything else :razz:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Connie said;

Dave stopped posting,

Jody said;

He had enough,


Brian said;

He's busy,

Dont know if Thomas said anything but if he did it would have been intensely witty or a bio request.

From all thats I figure dave is fine, busy and had enough,

enuff said


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

And you want to chat iwht him to get his opinion on your dog...so get on Fb and you can. :idea:

Dude you inhaled too much!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

And you want to chat with him to get his opinion on your dog...so get on FB and you can. :idea:

Dude you inhaled too much....?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh and Brittney said Dave is fine;

Harry said ;

+1 to what someone else said 

Doug said;

I should get a fb account and smoke too much pot

I think the thread is done, thanx.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

So what is face book?


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I know he is running is own shop now. Its called Aim High K9 in Youngstown Ohio. Dave is a fun guy and always willing to help out. Him being too busy for WDF is a good sign.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> So what is face book?


 Yr so inadequate Don, how do you cope? no wonder you dont own a mallie, its where you can find out what colour shoes movie stars are wearing to dinner that night and other such socially important information, or is that twitter.

I feel so left behind not knowing this sh!t


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Pete...you must be about Don's age?! Do you wear those red suspenders and cowboy boots too? LOL! Sorry Don I could nto resisit!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

only if yr wearing leather chaps n spurs.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> only if yr wearing leather chaps n spurs.


Like Randy Jones?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy5BtF1_MHo


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

You like to be spurred? Pete during this hiatus you go off the deep end or you come out ? ](*,) :mrgreen:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah one of them.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Doug Zaga said:


> Pete...you must be about Don's age?! Do you wear those red suspenders and cowboy boots too? LOL! Sorry Don I could nto resisit!


No problem Doug. That's my flatlander costume so they don't confuse me as being one of em. That's not sarcasm...that is true.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Err, so whats a 'hiatus', small third world country where gay guys dressed like the malboro man meet, Doug?


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Err, so whats a 'hiatus', small third world country where gay guys dressed like the malboro man meet, Doug?


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FkoZZ63ZkM&feature=related


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> I dont even get what facebook is, just a whole bunch of emails publicly displayed on one never ending page??? or something?


You can get pics and cartoons too,,,oh,, and a nice big slot for pushing puppies if you;re that way inclined .

Welcome back Peter !


----------

